# 10/13/2013 Pittsburgh, PA Golden Picnic-- FUN & FOOD



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sunday, October 13, 2013
12:00- ?
Games, Prizes, Food, and Fun

EVERYONE WELCOME! That means YOU!:wavey:

Settler's Cabin Park
Arrowhead Grove

Please RSVP so we can provide enough of the main dish.

Park Map
GPGRC Website


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Would so go if i lived closer!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What an fantastic event.

Hope you have a good turnout, looks like so much fun!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bumping to top


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Aw, this looks like so much fun! I am from the Pittsburgh area originally and boy do I miss PA in the fall.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Appalachia in the fall is something everyone should see. The colors are gorgeous. Wish you could come! It will be fun- hope to meet some new golden lovers! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bump up


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

Sounds like a great event! We're right in the south hills! If our boys didn't keep us so busy with cub scouting (we lead the pack) we'd be there in a heartbeat. Pittsburgh, and all of southwest PA, for that matter, is BEAUTIFUL in the fall!


----------



## danteisme (Jun 2, 2013)

I neeeeed to see what i'm doing that day to see if i can make it. its my birthday too!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wish you could come! It is going to be fun and we have some nice prizes!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

It's my birthday also. October is a great month.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bump

Make sure to RSVP! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadow's Chance (Sep 23, 2013)

I wish I could've, but I'm from near Philly


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Do you have to RSVP for this? I may possibly be able to make it, but I am not sure yet.


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

My pup won't be here by then, but I am interested in attending. Unfortunately I also have a PR event that day for the SAR team, so I don't know if I'll make it or not.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

lestat1978 said:


> My pup won't be here by then, but I am interested in attending. Unfortunately I also have a PR event that day for the SAR team, so I don't know if I'll make it or not.


Please come! Do you do SAR with John? Where is your new fur baby coming from & when? Exciting!! 

Pirates&Pups- just RSVP as a maybe! Would love for you to come!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Ok, I emailed as a maybe. Hopefully I'll be able to make it with my pups!


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

John???

Stonefly Retrievers in Oregon. Born on Sept. 17th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Today's the day of this great event!


----------

